# Banyan Leaf Scarf Knitting Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

This is my latest pattern and it is also a stay-on scarf. I inspired Banyan tree leaf and made a scarf with this shape by using right and left leaning cables.

$ 4.99
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/banyan-leaf-scarf


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it! It is very elegant and unique.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely cables & texture.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Very unique and very nice!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice scarf.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonderful knitting.

Di


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Agree with Finny.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf .


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely design!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice! Love the pattern and your choice of color.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely design,work and colour. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely design


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its very chic!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty scarf.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

simply gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty, love it!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful scarf! One of my DILs loves the stay-on scarves, so I've put this in my Ravelry Library for future use. Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is gorgeous. Great work.

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Elegant pattern.


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------

